# Diablo 3: Tausende Accounts möglicherweise gehackt - Ursache für Downtime am Sonntag?



## SebastianThoeing (21. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Tausende Accounts möglicherweise gehackt - Ursache für Downtime am Sonntag?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Tausende Accounts möglicherweise gehackt - Ursache für Downtime am Sonntag?


----------



## Keksautomat (21. Mai 2012)

"Möglicherweise wurde Diablo 3 gehackt."
Hier habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.

Gruß


----------



## Chronik (21. Mai 2012)

Und da fragt sich Blizzard noch warum so viele Gamer, D3 als Offline Variante wollen.
Ein Glück hab ich NOCH NICHT D3 gekauft und werde mir das jetzt noch besser überlegen.
Wo vielleicht das Problem besser beschreiben wird ist hier LINK: http://www.theorigin.de/content.php?641-Hunderte-Spieleraccounts-bei-Diablo3-gehackt


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. Mai 2012)

"gehackt zu werden ist die gerechte belohnung der eigenen dummheit..."
-authenticator


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (21. Mai 2012)

Darum spiele ich das Online-MP-Spiel  alleine. Keine Spielerfreunde/Invites, kein Gehacke.

...und dass es bei einem Spiel, mit dem man noch direkt reales Geld verdienen können wird, zu Hacker-Angriffen kommen wird, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Ich hoffe, Blizzard schützt hier seine Kunden so stark, wie sie den Online-Zwang verteidigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2012)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich meinen Prinzipien treu geblieben bin und doch nicht eingeknickt bin und mir Diablo 3 nicht gekauft habe. Sollen sie sich an ihrem Kopierschutz doch aufgeilen, ich freu mich auf Torchlight 2


----------



## -mic- (21. Mai 2012)

hehe - ich sehe schon - die meisten hier halten das wie ich ... 


Dummheit muss halt bestraft werden


----------



## Kerusame (21. Mai 2012)

gott sei dank wusste ich schon seit der beta dass das game nix für mich is sonst würd ich mich jetzt wohl auch ärgern


----------



## Fabsun (21. Mai 2012)

ich glaube, ich warte lieber, bis man das teil für nen zwanni kriegt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2012)

irgendwie unlogisch: es wird VERMUTET, dass EVENTUELL per keyloggern Passwörter geklaut wurden - und DAS soll der Grund für eine Downtime sein? ^^ Warum? Das wäre nun dann logisch, wenn man die Server abschaltet DAMIT man User darauf hinweist, ihre PCs nach Schadsoftware zu scannen und nicht auf dubiose "Freundes"-Anfragen einzugehen.

Ziemliche Rumspekulation. Letztenendes kann es "sogar" auch nur ein Bug sein, der die Schatzkisten entleert hat.

Bei mir ist jedenfalls alles okay. Bis auf "Fehler 3007", mit dem ich scheinbar dann rausfliege, wenn ich mich nicht nebenbei in einen Chat einklinke.


----------



## Zocker134 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte das Battle.net sei total sicher und blizzard wäre sehr zufrieden damit, tja sowas passiert eben..


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> "gehackt zu werden ist die gerechte belohnung der eigenen dummheit..."
> -authenticator


 Anscheinend hat der nicht viel geholfen, falls diejenigen wirklich gehackt wurden.


> Zumindest berichten tausende User von leergeräumten Charakteren und Schatztruhen. Außerdem sei es passiert, obwohl man den von Blizzard angepriesenen Authenticator benutzt habe.


Bei einem Spiel was ich sowieso nur als Singleplayer spielen würde, käme ich Traum nicht auf die Idee es zu kaufen, wenn ein Risiko besteht, dass ohne mich absichern zu können, mein Spielstand flöten gehen kann.

Ich hoffe trotzdem für die Leute denen es passiert ist, dass das nur ein vorübergehendes Problem ist und es auch kein Hack war. Denn so etwas wünscht man niemanden.


----------



## Vlogan (21. Mai 2012)

Jawohl PC games ! unnötig panik machen !

is ja da beste Futter für die ganzen Diablo 3 Hater .... pfffff

aber naja nicht die erste sinnlose News .............


----------



## Kredar (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn der Authenticator beim Diablo III einloggen abgefragt werden würde. Das tut er im moment nicht, obwohl ich ihn aktiviert habe und dieser bei WoW oder Battle.net immer abgefragt wird, ist es beim Diablo III leider nicht so. Wieso keine Ahnung. Da passt bei Blizzard noch was nicht ganz, das der Authenticator auch bei Diablo III geht bzw. abgefragt wird.


----------



## Phone83 (21. Mai 2012)

hätte würde wenn...sollte es einen hack gegeben haben würde blizz das per eilmeldung mitteilen ums seinen acc vor weiteren schaden zu schützen per pw änderung. ich muss zb meinen Authenticator code nur jedes 10 mal eingeben kann man ja einstellen ob jedes mal oder nicht...von daher auch selber schuld WENN was aber nicht ist. wahrscheinlich lag es auch einfach nur selber an an den wartungsarbeiten...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2012)

Kredar schrieb:


> Wenn der Authenticator beim Diablo III einloggen abgefragt werden würde. Das tut er im moment nicht, obwohl ich ihn aktiviert habe und dieser bei WoW oder Battle.net immer abgefragt wird, ist es beim Diablo III leider nicht so. Wieso keine Ahnung. Da passt bei Blizzard noch was nicht ganz, das der Authenticator auch bei Diablo III geht bzw. abgefragt wird.


 
Ist das im Fall von D3 vielleicht eine Einstellungssache?

Siehe das FAQ;


> Falls ihr – wie wir hoffen – einen Authenticator verwendet, werdet ihr vielleicht schon bald bemerken, dass ihr nicht bei jedem Login nach dem Code gefragt werdet. Wir haben unser Authentifizierungssystem umgestellt, um auf intelligente Weise eure Login-Orte zu verfolgen. Wenn ihr euch durchgängig vom selben Ort aus einloggt, werdet ihr eventuell nicht nach einem Authenticator-Code gefragt. Diese Änderung wird vorgenommen, damit der Authentifizierungsprozess weniger aufdringlich ist wenn wir sicher sind, dass es sich beim Einloggen in euren Account um euch handelt. Derweil wird weiterhin ein gleiches Maß an Sicherheit geboten.


Bei mir hat er bislang problemlos funktioniert und ist jederzeit abgefragt worden, allerdings hatte ich das auch so eingestellt.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Ach wie nett sich sowas doch liest.
Zum Glück ist das Echtgeld AH noch nicht online, da trifft der Schaden wenigstens nur Blizzard und die habens in dem Moment echt nicht anders verdient.
Wer unser Hobby kaputt macht verdient noch viel höhere Strafen.


----------



## robotbug (21. Mai 2012)

ich bin wohl einer der ganz wenigen, die sich diablo 3 hauptsächlich wege ndem SP anteil gekauft haben. 
wenn ich ein online spiel spielen wil, dann kaufe ich mir ein online spiel. ich gebe es ehrlich zu, ich bereue den kauf. 
und ja, ich wusste zwar, was auf mich zukommt, aber ich wollte das game unbedingt. wenn SO die zukunft für den pc ausschaut, dann steige ich vollends auf konsole um. mit meiner ps3 und der inet anbindung werde ich lange nicht so schikaniert.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir hat er bislang problemlos funktioniert und ist jederzeit abgefragt worden, allerdings hatte ich das auch so eingestellt...


 Es wären ja sowieso nicht alle Spieler betroffen, sondern falls es wirklich so sein sollte dann "nur" ein paar tausend.


----------



## Kredar (21. Mai 2012)

@Nyx-Adreena:

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. In der Accountverwaltung von Battle.net ist unter Sicherheit tatsächlich ein neuer Punkt hinzugekommen. Dort muss man den Authenticator für alle Spiele extra aktivieren. Nun klappt es auch in Diablo III die abfrage kommt nun, ich hoffe auch jedes mal. Seltsam das man das extra aktivieren muss und nicht schon aktiviert ist. Habe den Authenticator ja nicht erst gestern gekauft, sondern schon früher bei WoW genutzt. Also wer einen Authenticator hat, sollte mal den Punkt checken in seinem Battle.net account.

mfg


----------



## Malifurion (21. Mai 2012)

Kein guter Start für das Spiel. Naja in 1-2 Monaten  lacht jeder darüber. Kann mal passieren.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Ach wie nett sich sowas doch liest.
> Zum Glück ist das Echtgeld AH noch nicht online, da trifft der Schaden wenigstens nur Blizzard und die habens in dem Moment echt nicht anders verdient.
> Wer unser Hobby kaputt macht verdient noch viel höhere Strafen.



Sign!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Es wären ja sowieso nicht alle Spieler betroffen, sondern falls es wirklich so sein sollte dann "nur" ein paar tausend.


 
Das kann durchaus sein, wenn diese User den Authenticator ähnlich wie Kredar schon länger nutzen und ihn nicht extra für D3 aktiviert haben, weil man ihn eben schon so lange bei anderen Titeln nutzt.
Aber scheinbar kann man zumindest dieses Problem einfach lösen.


----------



## Fabsun (21. Mai 2012)

Schon seltsam. Wenn EA mit nem Toptitel so nen komplett verbockten Start hinlegen würde, würden die Leute Amok laufen...bei Blizzard: ach ja, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## KiesKohl (21. Mai 2012)

Mir ist es passiert -.- Habe direkt ein Ticket an Blizzard erstellt, mal sehen ob es was wird. Es ist wirklich komplett ALLES weg, habe davon aber erst (auch im Bekanntenkreis) nach der Serverdownzeit vom Sonntag gehört, davor alles supi


----------



## rohan123 (21. Mai 2012)

Fabsun schrieb:


> Schon seltsam. Wenn EA mit nem Toptitel so nen komplett verbockten Start hinlegen würde, würden die Leute Amok laufen...bei Blizzard: ach ja, kann ja mal passieren.


 
HM- Die Welt ist seltsam, oder?


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Fabsun schrieb:


> Schon seltsam. Wenn EA mit nem Toptitel so nen komplett verbockten Start hinlegen würde, würden die Leute Amok laufen...bei Blizzard: ach ja, kann ja mal passieren.


 
Glaub mir die gibts bestimmt auch bei EA. Bloss nach alldem was sich EA die letzten Jahre geleistet hat um ihre Kundschaft zu vergraulen fällt das nicht so sehr auf weil nicht mehr soviel übrig sind.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. Mai 2012)

Fabsun schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich warte lieber, bis man das teil für nen zwanni kriegt.


 Sicher, dass du das Spiel in 10 Jahren überhaupt noch spielen willst?


----------



## Lion2k7 (21. Mai 2012)

12.223 News zu Diablo "gähn" 3....


----------



## fsm (21. Mai 2012)

Der Gag ist natürlich: Da alle Fans gerade D3 spielen, sind hier im Forum nur Leute, die dem Spiel nichts abgewinnen können^^


Tolle Atmosphäre ♥

(wobei ich sagen muss: Teil 3 ist bedeutend besser als die beiden Vorgänger. Diablo ist zwar nach wie vor das wohl primitivste und monotonste Spiel jemals - Serious Sam wirkt vom Anspruch her dagegen wie eine Doktorarbeit - aber der dritte Teil konnte mich mehr als zwanzig Minuten motivieren, das haben die Vorgänger nicht geschafft. Man sollte mal ausführlich reinschauen!)


----------



## Izzie1979 (21. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte bisher noch keine Probleme diesbezüglich..Toi Toi Toi

Als ich davon erfuhr hab ich sogar den Schnellbeitritt von Freunden deaktiviert...anscheinend kann man ja momentan
nicht vorsichtig genug sein !!


----------



## KSKDestroyer (21. Mai 2012)

Mich hats leider erwischt finde das nicht lustig


----------



## kassor (21. Mai 2012)

Selbst schuld, wenn man sich in die Hände von Blizzard begibt


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Mai 2012)

@kassor 
zitatelbst schuld, wenn man sich in die Hände von Blizzard begibt

FACEPALM:

Bei mir gehts noch

Das kann jedem Konzern Passieren.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @kassor
> zitatelbst schuld, wenn man sich in die Hände von Blizzard begibt
> 
> FACEPALM:
> ...


 
Kann man auch immer schön reden.
Sollte halt nicht passieren.


----------



## Pinocchi0 (21. Mai 2012)

Haters gonna hate 
Hab mich durch alle Nachrichten gequält 
Mal zu der Sache mit Serious Sam, die beiden Serien stehen sich in nichts nach! 
Hab von D3 keine einzige Sequenz angeschaut, nur meinen Char durchgeprügelt....
Skyrim kann mich momentan trotz aller (Grafik-)Mods nicht mehr motivieren, Stalker auch nicht mehr..... 
momentan kann ich mich nur für D3 und BF3 begeistern....
Oops, das war ja bisher alles OT 

B2T: 
Ich hab noch alles. Wie die ihr Zeug verloren haben steht soweit mir bekant ist noch nicht fest, also kann man das noch nicht sinnvoll für seine Hasstriaden einsetzen @ll 

mfg pino


----------



## Pope (21. Mai 2012)

Bei allem Mitleid für die Betroffenen hoffe ich, dass es solche Meldungen immer öfter geben wird, damit, die Community sich nicht mehr länger auf diese Onlinezwanggeschichten einläßt. Ich wette, dass die Raubkopierer nichts von den Serverproblemen und ggf. gehackten Accounts mitbekommen haben.
Weil ich mir schon etliche Videos angesehen und Berichte durchgelesen habe, bin ich fast weich geworden und wäre beinahe von meinen Prinzipien abgerückt, um das Spiel zu kaufen. Meine Zögerlichkeit hat sich jedoch einmal mehr gelohnt und ich bin von den beschriebenen Problemen verschont geblieben. Ich werde mir das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr kaufen. Ich zahle nicht für ein Produkt Geld um es dann nicht nutzen zu können, obwohl ich mich mit der Zustimmung der Nutzungsbedingungen (die offensichtlich niemand liest) entrechten lasse.


----------



## Sajonara-Nightman (22. Mai 2012)

@Pope dir ist aber schon bewusst das es kein Release gibt von dem Spiel für die Raubkopierer?


----------



## karsten2409 (22. Mai 2012)

Jawoll , so muss es denen gehen , immer drauf auf diesen Haufen Abzocker , hoffentlich gehen die kaputt daran


----------



## devflash (22. Mai 2012)

Bravo PC Games, und wieso sind nur die EU Server betroffen gewesen, man muss sich nur mal die US Foren zu diesem Thema anschauen und wird erkennen das die Downtime der EU Server am Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen anderen Grund hatte.


----------



## onaccdesaster (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab kein Diablo 3 also kann mir keiner was klauen aber ich bedaure das sehr für die Betroffenen! Hoffe das nach diesem Vorfall mehr Leute auf unserer Seite sind und endlich verstehen gegen was wir kämpfen. Der Account- und Onlinezwang hat in einem eigentlichen Singleplayer-Spiel nichts zu suchen! 

Ihr setzt eure Daten, Charactere, Gegenstände, Ingamewährung und Echtgeld (Auktionshaus) einer immerwährenden Gefahr aus, denn eure Daten sind nicht auf Eurer Festplatte gespeichert sondern auf den öffentlichen Battle.net-Servern! Was war denn in den letzten Monaten???
Steam wurde gehackt, Sonys PSN wurde gehackt und als Siedler 7 rauskam hatten hacker schon Ubisofts Server emuliert!!! Hacker gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Das hier wird nicht der erste und letzte Vorfall sein, glaubt mir.

Wenn jemand an eure Kreditkartendaten rankommt und sie leerräumt dann kommt nicht Blizzard, Steam oder Sony für den Schaden auf sondern Ihr selbst. Der Kunde ist da immer der Dumme! Also bitte seid nicht so blauäugig und naiv und sagt beim Nächsten Kauf eines solchen Spiels mit DRM einfach NEIN!!!

Grüße


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Wenn jemand an eure Kreditkartendaten rankommt und sie leerräumt dann kommt nicht Blizzard, Steam oder Sony für den Schaden auf sondern Ihr selbst. Der Kunde ist da immer der Dumme! Also bitte seid nicht so blauäugig und naiv und sagt beim Nächsten Kauf eines solchen Spiels mit DRM einfach NEIN!!!
> 
> Grüße


Also so ganz richtig ist diese Aussage ja nicht, hm? 

Die Banken sind meistens sehr kulant, jedenfalls meine Hausbank: die Deutsche Bank. In so einem Kuhdorf in Australien wurden mir 2x 10 EUR abgebucht, sprich 1x 10 EUR zuviel, drei Wochen später kam die Kreditkartenabrechnung und eine Woche später bin ich zur Bank gelaufen und hab das Geld wiedergeholt.

D.h. solche Dinge sind 'no brainer', das macht die Bank ohne Kommentar. 
Bei anderen Dingen, wie z.B. Online Scam, kannst du einen Nachweis zur Buchhung einholen, sprich die Bank verlangt von der anderen Bank Belege. Wenn du mit deiner Kreditkarte Online zahlst, brauchst du die KK-Nr. *und* den Prüfcode. Der Prüfcode wird nirgends (!) gespeichert, jedenfalls hab ich das noch nie erlebt.

Übrigens bietet Visa einen zwischengeschaltenen Passwordschutz, allerdings greift der leider nur bei einigen Seiten und nicht bei "Lastschrift" wie z.B. bei Amazon.de per Kreditkarte zahlen.

Vllt. erstmal informieren und dann schreiben.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

devflash schrieb:


> Bravo PC Games, und wieso sind nur die EU Server betroffen gewesen, man muss sich nur mal die US Foren zu diesem Thema anschauen und wird erkennen das die Downtime der EU Server am Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen anderen Grund hatte.




Ich hab am WE die 'blue posts' gelesen, dort stand nicht ein Kommentar zum Grund, sondern lediglich: wird abgeschalten, sind down, wir lassen testweise wieder Spieler auf die Server.

Das wars. Die restlichen Kommentare kamen von Usern, d.h. die dort getätigten Aussagen wie "Hitler ist in den Serverraum einmaschiert und hat mit Operation Blitzkrieg die Login-Server eingenommen!!!eins" kannste getrost als Unsinn abtun.

Aber vllt. klärst du uns ja mal auf und zeigst uns Beiträge, die Hand und Fuß haben.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Darum spiele ich das Online-MP-Spiel  alleine. Keine Spielerfreunde/Invites, kein Gehacke.


... es würde schon reichen ein Haken zu setzen, dass auch direkte Freunde dich erst "anschreiben" müssen. Außerdem hab ich garkein Interesse mit irgendwelchen mir unbekannten Leuten zu spielen, ich hab sechs Leute in meiner Diablo 3 Freundesliste, fünf davon kenn ich persönlich, weil RL Kumpels, und die sechste, nun ja, "die ist so lammfromm, die tut keinem was! Die will nur spielen!"

Also, wirklich ... sie will nur spielen.


----------



## BiJay (22. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE die 'blue posts' gelesen, dort stand nicht ein Kommentar zum Grund, sondern lediglich: wird abgeschalten, sind down, wir lassen testweise wieder Spieler auf die Server.
> 
> Das wars. Die restlichen Kommentare kamen von Usern, d.h. die dort getätigten Aussagen wie "Hitler ist in den Serverraum einmaschiert und hat mit Operation Blitzkrieg die Login-Server eingenommen!!!eins" kannste getrost als Unsinn abtun.
> 
> Aber vllt. klärst du uns ja mal auf und zeigst uns Beiträge, die Hand und Fuß haben.


 Er meint wohl damit, dass auch auf den US Servern Spieler von diesen Hacks betroffen sind.


----------



## Xyarvius (22. Mai 2012)

Aber jetzt mal ehrlich. Hacking ist ja wohl das letze was bei so einem Vorfall in Betracht kommen würde. Wer hat nur diese verdrehte Annahme aufgestellt. Allein schon die Aussage, dass hacking per Keylogger einnen Einfluss auf die Battle.net Server haben sollte, oder das Hacking von Leuten, die einen Authenticator nutzen, so ein Kinderspiel wäre, was es ja ohnehin schon nicht ist. Und die zunehmende Popularität von "Always-On"-Kopierschützen in der Videospielbranche ist nunmal der Lauf der Dinge, und Plattformen wie Steam beweisen dass es sehr gut möglich ist, dass Provider und Community auch MIT Serverausfällen (bzw. Wartungsarbeiten) sehr gut harmonieren können (der Offline-Modus von Steam ist kein Gegenargument, den kann man ja vergessen). Und auch wenn mir persönlich so ein Kopierschutz nicht gefällt muss ich sagen, dass sich dagegen wehren, dass er etabliert, sinnlos ist, in einer Zeit in der Globalisierung und stetige Vernetzung (über das Internet) hohe Priorität haben, und zudem die Effizienz dieses Kopierschutzes unter allen anderen am höchsten ist, so hart das auch klingt, Blizzard verliert vielleicht ein paar Kunden, die glauben, dass sie in einer Welt die all ihre Werte und Ideologien abgelegt hat um sie in einen Rausch aus Glückshormonen auszutauschen, umbedingt an so wichtigen Prinzipien festhalten müssen, die die unaufhaltsame Entwicklung auch in der Videospielbranche (Maßnahmen der Globalisierung treten ja nicht nur dort auf) zu leugnen, wobei die große Masse, die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, auf die ein Enzwickler/Publisher ein gutes Recht hat, akzeptiert und so das Spiel in gecrackten Zustand (beinahe) wertlos wird (z.B. Starcraft II, in Grunde genommen auch D2, bei welchem der größere Teil der Spielergemeinde mit verdammt hoher Sicherheit nicht auf den sooo starken SP-Part des Spiels pocht, sondern lieber mit Freunden auf Monsterjagd geht). Das ARgument dass der ehliche Käufer durch die Serverausfälle seines guten Rechts, das Produkt zu nutzen beraubt wird, zieht auch nur deshakb, weil das Medium ein gänzlich neues und im Prinzip unbekanntest ist. All das ist eine Schöpfung des 21. Jahrhunderts. Mängel und Probleme mit gekaufen Produkten gab es aber schon immer, und mit immer mein ich immer, und solange die Mängel nicht zu groß sind, beseht auch kein Recht, oder Grund, sich so aufzuplustern, als wären Downtimes von ein paar Stunden mit völliger Unbrauchbarkeit des Produktes (besonders auf lange Sicht) zu vergleichen. Akzeptiert es, oder versinkt eben in eurem Hass um die Welt, flüchtet euch in eure kurzsichtigen Ideologien und Prinzipen, die euch und den anderen auch nicht weiterhelfen, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass "Probleme" solcher Art, doch noch die geringsten sind!


----------



## DrProof (22. Mai 2012)

Nein nein nein!
Im Blizzforum wird eindeutig darüber diskutiert dass der Hack über alte SessionIDs vollzogen wird und eine ähnliche Sicherheitslücke auch schon im Kalenderinvite von WoW vorgekommen ist...


----------



## Sleipnir4 (22. Mai 2012)

Xyarvius schrieb:


> Und die zunehmende Popularität von "Always-On"-Kopierschützen in der Videospielbranche ist nunmal der Lauf der Dinge, und Plattformen wie Steam beweisen dass es sehr gut möglich ist, dass Provider und Community auch MIT Serverausfällen (bzw. Wartungsarbeiten) sehr gut harmonieren können (der Offline-Modus von Steam ist kein Gegenargument, den kann man ja vergessen).



Warum sollte man den vergessen können? Ich kann Steam sagen, ob es sich mit dem Internet verbinden darf, oder nicht. Wenn nicht, kann ich ohne Probleme trotzdem spielen. Wenn ich ein Update haben will, darf Steam es von mir aus runterladen.
Steam als Allways-On zu bezeichnen ist ja wohl absolut lächerlich, denn bei A-o hat man nicht die Möglichkeit, seinen PC mal eben nicht ins Internet zu lassen.



Xyarvius schrieb:


> Mängel und Probleme mit gekaufen Produkten gab es aber schon immer, und mit immer mein ich immer, und solange die Mängel nicht zu groß sind, beseht auch kein Recht, oder Grund, sich so aufzuplustern, als wären Downtimes von ein paar Stunden mit völliger Unbrauchbarkeit des Produktes (besonders auf lange Sicht) zu vergleichen.



Wenn ich mir heute einen neuen Plasma-Fernseher kaufe, der sich aus unerfindlichen Gründen alle paar Tage mit dem Internet verbindnen muss, um zu funktionieren (ungefähr so ist es mit dem SP von Diablo 3), bei dieser Verbindung aber regelmässig etwas nicht klappt und der Fernseher dann für Stunden unbrauchbar ist, dann habe ich sehr wohl das Recht, eben jenen TV wieder an den Verkäufer aufgrund technischer Mängel zurückzugeben.

Was ist das überhaupt für eine Art und Weise einen derartigen Fehler in einem gekauften Produkt einfach ohne jegliche Beschwerde zu akzeptieren?

Ich weiss nicht ganz was du den ganzen Tag treibst, aber manch einer geht einer Arbeit nach, hat Freizeit von vielleicht max. zwei Stunden am Tag und in diesen zwei Stunden sind die Server down, obwohl Monatelang Betatests gemacht wurden und obwohl gerade Blizzard mit ihrem WoW wohl am meisten Erfahrung im Server-Bereicht haben dürfte.


----------



## Briareos (22. Mai 2012)

@Xyarvius
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das in deinen sehr zusammenhängenden Sätzen richtig verstanden habe, aber ein "Akzeptiert es" nach dem "Friss-oder-Stirb"-Prinzip ist vielleicht für verstandsentspannte Menschen wie dich eine gängige Methode die Unzulänglichkeiten dieser Welt auszublenden ... aber zum Glück ist ja nicht jeder so.^^

BtW: Auf meiner Tastaur ist die unförmige Taste mit dem abgewinkelten Pfeil nach links farbig hervorgehoben, damit man die auch nur ja nicht übersehen kann. Und sie funktioniert sogar!


----------



## toxin (22. Mai 2012)

Auf jeder anderen Newsseite finden siche detailierte Vemrutungen zu den Angriffen und was nun am besten machen sollte um sich zu schuetzen. Bei PcGames steht wie bei jeder HackerNews irgendwas von Keyloggern und Man in the Middle Attacken  Profis.

@Xyarvius 

Du gibst dir so viel Muehe beim schreiben, nur beim Formatieren des Texts gibst du auf. Sorry, aber niemand wird deinen Beitrag lesen.


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Mai 2012)

Xyarvius schrieb:


> ...Und auch wenn mir persönlich so ein Kopierschutz nicht gefällt muss ich sagen, dass sich dagegen wehren, dass er etabliert, sinnlos ist, in einer Zeit in der Globalisierung und stetige Vernetzung (über das Internet) hohe Priorität haben, und zudem die Effizienz dieses Kopierschutzes unter allen anderen am höchsten ist, so hart das auch klingt,...


 Sich gegen etwas zur Wehr zu setzen ist niemals sinnlos, selbst wenn es keine große Aussicht auf Erfolg hat. Und wer sich nicht einmal bei kleineren Dingen wie Computerspielen dazu aufraffen kann, wird es erst recht nicht bei wichtigeren Dingen tun. 

Der sicherste Kopierschutz wäre wohl  aktuell der von Onlive und unknackbar ist der DRM von Blizzard sicher nicht, wie man an den emulierten Servern sehen konnte.
Gerücht bestätigt: Diablo 3 ohne Beta-Key spielbar - News | GamersGlobal
Play on-demand video games over the internet - OnLive.com.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (22. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> "gehackt zu werden ist die gerechte belohnung der eigenen dummheit..."
> -authenticator


 
Wenn das hier stimmt, dann bringt der gar nichts: WARNING! Diablo 3 players DO NOT get to LEVEL 50!!!!!!!! - GameSpot.com

Und: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5149539239


----------



## LikeWhaat (22. Mai 2012)

njo ich finde es irgendwie Schade, dass es nach so kurzer Zeit des Games schon soo viele Probleme gibt...
erst die Preisänderungen, Lieferzeiten
dann Anmeldeund RegistrierProbleme 
und jetzt hacker angriffe
hatte zwar selbst noch keines (außer ab und an mal ne größere Wartezeit aber njo)


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2012)

LikeWhaat schrieb:


> njo ich finde es irgendwie Schade, dass es nach so kurzer Zeit des Games schon soo viele Probleme gibt...
> erst die Preisänderungen, Lieferzeiten
> dann Anmeldeund RegistrierProbleme
> und jetzt hacker angriffe
> hatte zwar selbst noch keines (außer ab und an mal ne größere Wartezeit aber njo)


Welche Preisänderung?
Da mit hat Blizzard wohl nix am Hut, oder?


----------



## Pope (22. Mai 2012)

Sajonara-Nightman schrieb:


> @Pope dir ist aber schon bewusst das es kein Release gibt von dem Spiel für die Raubkopierer?



Das ist doch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.

Update: Ich habe mal ein bischen recherchiert und festgestellt, dass das Release am 21.05.2012 rausgekommen ist. In diesem Zusammenhang will ich vorsichtshalber nochmal betonen, dass ich Raubkopien nicht gut heisse. Wenn ich etwas leiste, will ich auch mein Geld dafür haben. Und wenn ich nicht das bekomme, was ich haben will, kaufe ich es nicht und bezahle dann auch kein Geld. So halte ich das mit den Spielen, die auf DRM und ähnliches setzen. Da verzichte ich lieber und gebe mein Geld für andere Hobbies aus.
Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es aber etliche Menschen, die nicht so konsequent sind und einfach das Lager wechseln, weil sie sich nicht von den angeblichen Kopierschutzmaßahmen gängeln lassen wollen.


----------



## head2003 (24. Mai 2012)

Irgendwas stimmt eh nicht mit den Blizzard Servern.. es wird immer behauptet die Accountklauerei wären nur durch Dummheit der User zustande gekommen. Ich kenne nun aber schon drei Leute, die seit 6-12 Monaten kein WoW mehr spielen, ein gutes Password haben und den Authenticator haben und trotzdem sieht man sie plötzlich einloggen. Dann ruft man den Besitzer an und der ist dann ganz verdutzt, weil er gar nicht mehr spielt und sein Account nichtmal bezahlt ist...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2012)

head2003 schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt eh nicht mit den Blizzard Servern.. es wird immer behauptet die Accountklauerei wären nur durch Dummheit der User zustande gekommen. Ich kenne nun aber schon drei Leute, die seit 6-12 Monaten kein WoW mehr spielen, ein gutes Password haben und den Authenticator haben und trotzdem sieht man sie plötzlich einloggen. Dann ruft man den Besitzer an und der ist dann ganz verdutzt, weil er gar nicht mehr spielt und sein Account nichtmal bezahlt ist...


 Kann es sein, dass der alte Account gelöscht wurde und sich ein neuer User den gleichen Nickname ausgesucht hat? Das kann bei einer solchen Masse an Accounts ja leicht passieren, dass mehrere Leute die gleiche Nickname-Idee haben. Passiert mir auch immer wieder, dass mein Wunsch-Nick schon vergeben ist. Oder vlt. ist WoW bzw der Authentifictor noch auf dem PC und das Passwort irgendwo mal abgespeichert worden bzw. per Trojaner auslesbar, auch wenn der letzte LogIn lange her ist?

Ansonsten sollte man so was mal per mail an Blizzard und auch an Redaktionen von Spielemagazinen schreiben, denn wenn Accountdaten wirklich GANZ ohne "Mithilfe" des Users geklaut werden, dann ist das schon ein Hammer.


----------



## head2003 (24. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der alte Account gelöscht wurde und sich ein neuer User den gleichen Nickname ausgesucht hat? Das kann bei einer solchen Masse an Accounts ja leicht passieren, dass mehrere Leute die gleiche Nickname-Idee haben. Passiert mir auch immer wieder, dass mein Wunsch-Nick schon vergeben ist. Oder vlt. ist WoW bzw der Authentifictor noch auf dem PC und das Passwort irgendwo mal abgespeichert worden bzw. per Trojaner auslesbar, auch wenn der letzte LogIn lange her ist?
> 
> Ansonsten sollte man so was mal per mail an Blizzard und auch an Redaktionen von Spielemagazinen schreiben, denn wenn Accountdaten wirklich GANZ ohne "Mithilfe" des Users geklaut werden, dann ist das schon ein Hammer.


 
Nene, das war schon hacking,.. Die haben alle bei Blizzard angerufen und dort wurde direkt gesagt, dass zu sehen ist, das was nicht stimmt (was auch immer die da sehen) und haben den Account zurückgegeben und die leergeräumten Chars wiederhergestellt.. bzw den Krempel ins Postfach geschmissen... Das hab ich nun schon bei 3 Freunden erlebt, die alle seit Monaten nicht mehr eingelogged waren...


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Mai 2012)

Schon toll. Ein so übertrieben teures Spiel mit 12 Jahren entwicklungszeit... und dann kann mans nicht mal zuverlässig zocken.
Sobald die den Support einstellen kann man das Spiel effektiv wegschmeißen. Oder wenn die Server nicht gehen, oder durch einen Fehler dein Account verloren geht. Das kann einen richtig wütend machen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Schon toll. Ein so übertrieben teures Spiel mit 12 Jahren entwicklungszeit... und dann kann mans nicht mal zuverlässig zocken.
> Sobald die den Support einstellen kann man das Spiel effektiv wegschmeißen. Oder wenn die Server nicht gehen, oder durch einen Fehler dein Account verloren geht. Das kann einen richtig wütend machen.


naja, die werden sicher einen "End-Patch" veröffentlichen, wenn sie keine Server mehr anbieten wollen, in dem dann ein offline-Modus inkl. Items integriert ist. Und es wird eh noch "ewig" dauern, Blizzard ist nicht grad bekannt dafür, Server abzuschalten. Wegen so was mach ich mir da echt keinerlei Sorgen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2012)

Pope schrieb:


> Update: Ich habe mal ein bischen recherchiert und festgestellt, dass das Release am 21.05.2012 rausgekommen ist.


Dann solltest du deine Quellen mal genau prüfen ... ich könnte meine zwei Hände ins Feuer legen, dass es sich hierbei lediglich um das DVD Image + ggf. eingescannte CE Materialien handelt, aber kein funktionierender Crack oder gar zu 100% emulierter Server. 

Sollte ich mich irren, kannst du mir ja gerne einen Link per PM schicken ... aber nach meinen Informationen ist Diablo 3 immer noch nicht geknackt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Schon toll. Ein *so übertrieben teures* Spiel mit 12 Jahren entwicklungszeit... und dann kann mans nicht mal zuverlässig zocken.
> Sobald die den Support einstellen kann man das Spiel effektiv wegschmeißen. Oder wenn die Server nicht gehen, oder durch einen Fehler dein Account verloren geht. Das kann einen richtig wütend machen.


Ich red mir ja langsam Fusseln, aber ich konnte Diablo 3 am Releasetag für 44 EUR im Saturn kaufen. Das jetzt bei Amazon.de Mondpreise gehandelt werden, sollte klar sein ... Angebot <> Nachfrage.

Hätte Amazon.de noch normale Diablo 3 Versionen auf Lager, würden diese 49 EUR kosten. Die nächste Lieferung wird wohl Anfang Juni erwartet.

D.h. 44 bzw. 49 EUR ist jetzt nicht wirklich teurer als andere Spiele ... aus diesem Grund kann ich das Wort "übertrieben" in diesem Zusammenhang garnicht verstehen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2012)

head2003 schrieb:


> Nene, das war schon hacking,.. Die haben alle bei Blizzard angerufen und dort wurde direkt gesagt, dass zu sehen ist, das was nicht stimmt (was auch immer die da sehen) und haben den Account zurückgegeben und die leergeräumten Chars wiederhergestellt.. bzw den Krempel ins Postfach geschmissen... Das hab ich nun schon bei 3 Freunden erlebt, die alle seit Monaten nicht mehr eingelogged waren...


Also "Hacking", entweder hatten deine Freunde so seltendämliche Passwörter, oder haben sich Dateien wie "Dicke fette Megamöpse.avi.exe" runtergeladen ... 

Spass beiseite, Blizzard selbst bzw. deren Server / Accountverwaltung wurde definitiv nicht gehackt oder missbraucht. Wenn überhaupt, dann wurde deine Freunde ausgespäht bzw. durch trial'n'error deren Passwörter erraten.

Als ich aktiv WoW gespielt hab, schon ein paar Monate her, ist mir keine Meldung untergekommen das Leute mit dem Blizzard Authentificator gehackt wurden. Ich hab mir den Auth. als iOS App besorgt und war seitdem immer sicher unterwegs.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. Mai 2012)

Mich hats gestern auch mal erwischt. Nach drei Tagen mal wieder eingeloggt, zwei unbekannte Namen im Social-Bereich, Gold weg, erste Seite der Kiste zu zwei Dritteln leer. Geschenkt, hab bisher eh nur mit einem Kumpel zusammen den ersten Schwierigkeitsgrad erledigt.

Allerdings war das auf einem BNet-Account, den ich im April 2008 nur fuer D2 eingerichtet hatte, da eine meiner Discs defekt war. Nach erfolgreichem Download lag der Account brach, bis zum Release von D3. Verwendet hab ich eine Wegwerf-Adresse sowie einen zufällig erzeugten Hash-Wert als Passwort, da ich den Account ja eh nicht weiter benötigte. 

Was bleibt also? Brute Force, unwahrscheinlich. Keylogger, unwahrscheinlich. Lücke bei Blizzard, unwahrscheinlich. 

Unschoen, aber im Endeffekt auch wumpe.


----------



## larry988 (31. Mai 2012)

kann ich meinen Computer und Account auch mit eigenem Keylogger schützen.Hilft das: http://www.abhoren.de/blog/sicher-unterwegs-im-netz-wie-kann-man-das-eigene-kind-vor-den-gefahren-des-internets-schutzen/


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

larry988 schrieb:


> kann ich meinen Computer und Account auch mit eigenem Keylogger schützen.Hilft das: Sicher unterwegs im Netz. Wie kann man das eigene Kind vor den Gefahren des Internets schützen?



 ähm - das nutzt natürlich nichts, wenn Du einfach nur selber "aufnimmst", was DU auch grad eintippst. Das verhindert natürlich nicht, dass evlt. ein Fremder per Trojaner Deinen PC "überwacht". Ein Keylogger eigenen PC wäre nur dafür da, zu "überwachen", was zB das eigene Kind eintippt, wenn man selber grad nicht hinschaut. Oder auch eine andere Person, die Deinen PC nutzen kann.


----------

